# Transport of DH bike in a pickup?



## vnucpa01 (Sep 11, 2010)

I know everyone will have their own opinion, but what really is the best way to transport a dh bike with a pickup... over the tailgate, i'm afraid to dent the frame... build the PVC rack and its too flimsey... any other ideas?


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

I often use motocross tie-downs, but with only a moderate amount of tension (so as not to lighten the rear of the bike too much, which makes it swing around too easily in turns.)

And because I have a plastic bed-liner, I'm not above lying it on its side when it's the only bike in the truck--I just lay it on the non-derailleur side and rotate the crank arm on the same side to its highest point, letting the end of the handlebar rest on the bed (which again seems to help the bike from sliding around.)

And I use a thick, folded blanket when I hang it over the tailgate.


----------



## Johnny? (Sep 13, 2010)

IMO Your bike get more action going down hill, laying in a truck bed is not that bad.


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

My wife's stinky dented from transport with a dakine pad on, but that's the only one I've seen that on. Unless you run a pop can I wouldn't worry about it as long as you've got a pad.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

The best way is to instell side bars on your pick up and cover them with foam..Then you can easily tie your bikes standing to them...


----------



## vnucpa01 (Sep 11, 2010)

what do you guys think about these?

http://recrac.biz/index.php?option=...ry_id=2&Itemid=58&TreeId=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=58


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

vnucpa01 said:


> what do you guys think about these?
> 
> http://recrac.biz/index.php?option=...ry_id=2&Itemid=58&TreeId=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=58


You ARE talking about a DH bike RIGHT?? (not a carbon road frame?) And you're planning on RIDING it RIGHT??

Don't waste your money, get a moving blanket, a pad of ANY sort, slap the fork over the tailgate & GO RIDE!!!!

You'll abuse it more on the trail than you ever will on the tailgate.


----------



## vnucpa01 (Sep 11, 2010)

aren't you the one who said that you've seen a bike dented from being on a tailgate??? 

I know it'll be banged up from riding, just don't want to dent a frame from driving to the mountain... idiot


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

i can speak on this with authority... i've tried everything.

-bike over tailgate: used a large piece of old carpet. worked great until carpet got stinky and nasty.

-built a wooden bike holder out of 2x4's: held two bikes and two bins. ok, but obtrusive.

-straps to hold bike while standing: moto style. works. only holds two bikes.

-tow hitch bike rack: what i use now. works great and i have the bed to hold people/gear. holds 4 bikes.

Cheapest best option: straps. two attached to seat.
Spendy best option: tow hitch rack.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

got a few hundred bucks laying around...best option ever!
http://www.northshoreracks.com/


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

latedropbob said:


> got a few hundred bucks laying around...best option ever!
> http://www.northshoreracks.com/


wUrd. That's what I'm buying this month! Waiting for the 6 bike ones to be in stock.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

2 tie downs and maybe something to anchor the rear, I use pedals with the strap hooked up to the back of the bed. No problems even without the pedals tied down, cheap too!


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> wUrd. That's what I'm buying this month! Waiting for the 6 bike ones to be in stock.


Might wanna go ahead and place your order. My friend waited for his 6 bike rack for over 6 months.


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Something I saw on RM... pretty cool, simple... pad as necessary to protect your frame.


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

vnucpa01 said:


> aren't you the one who said that you've seen a bike dented from being on a tailgate???
> 
> I know it'll be banged up from riding, just don't want to dent a frame from driving to the mountain... idiot


Yeah, a tin can stinky, shuttling all winter on nasty roads & never tying anything down.

I've seen hundreds of other bikes shuttled on the same tailgate, same road, none dented but the schtinky.

But hey, thanks for the kind words buddy...

Btw, money not an option... north shore rack all the way.


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

I made something similar to above but I used a 4x4 instead of 2x6 and I angled the notches at about 45 degrees to get a larger contact area for the downtube. the dakine pad has a very small contact area(a 90 degree corner) hence the denting.


----------



## wonny (Aug 24, 2006)

*Dakine pickup pad*

Dakine makes the pick up pad. It's bulletproof and holds 4 bikes for small pad. Great for shuttling and short road trips. $100 but will last forever


----------



## vnucpa01 (Sep 11, 2010)

I want the north shore rack so bad, but just don't hae the bucks right now. (just built up a suprme dh from the ground up) so it may be a 2x4 variation for now...


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

I use the Thule Insta-Gater, works great. Ugly link


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

mx style straps - rear wheel to the trucks bed front-tie to the seat rails. Depending on the truck and # of bikes may have to leave the tailgate down. Works for me and having staps in the back of the truck has come in handy for other loads, doesn't interfere with using the truck for anything else, and straps are readily available and inexpesive (use the pull for tension not the ratchet style).


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

genemk said:


> Might wanna go ahead and place your order. My friend waited for his 6 bike rack for over 6 months.


I'm on the waiting list. I offered to give them a deposit to move me up the list. They indicated that shouldn't be necessary. Although their website says theyb were supposd to get more of the 6 bike racks in last week and no update on the site.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Use an old carpet to protect the gate and put the bikes on the carpet, works just like the Dakine pad.


----------



## dmode101 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is what I use - *The Thule Insta Gator*. Its affordable and very reliable. I have been using mine for two years now with no issues. Works with my XC and DH bike without removing the wheel. And it's quick and easy to install/remove and store in your truck when your at the trail. For the money, you won't find a better product.

http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products...d/501 Insta-Gater Truck Bed Bike Carrier.aspx


----------



## bdean (Oct 28, 2010)

*Another pickup bike rack*

There is another pickup truck rack called the RempRack -- http://www.remprack.com. It is intended for pickup trucks pulling trailers (campers mainly). It is a completely new/different approach. Probably wouldn't work for everyone. Has some nice advantages. More of a truck accessory really. And, also very expensive (about the same as the North Shore racks).


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Dakines work great or straps...


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

im jus gonna get a tailgate pad but for now i jus use tiedowns to hold in, i wish i could afford a northshore rack tho


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

fgiraffe said:


> I use the Thule Insta-Gater, works great. Ugly link


FYI from the Thule Insta-Gator manual 2nd page, under warnings,


Thule said:


> The Insta-Gater should not be used with bicycles
> having a head tube angle of less than 68°.


Dont know why, its even in bright RED lettering, just thought it worth mentioning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

bdean said:


> There is another pickup truck rack called the RempRack -- http://www.remprack.com. It is intended for pickup trucks pulling trailers (campers mainly). It is a completely new/different approach. Probably wouldn't work for everyone. Has some nice advantages. More of a truck accessory really. And, also very expensive (about the same as the North Shore racks).


Other thing not so *nice* about this rack is you have to remove your front wheel to use it. So North Shore it probably better bet if you want to spend that kind of $$$


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

motocross straps (or any ratchet cargo tie downs) are easy and cheap.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I use tie down/motorcycle straps. So far I've fit 4 bikes in an '03 Tacoma (as most know it's not a big bed). Two pointed towards the front of the truck and two pointed towards the tailgate. I think I could fit 6 bikes if I removed the pedals. 

The tailgate pad would probably be easier though I worry about the bikes denting on rough roads.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

beaupre716 said:


> I often use motocross tie-downs, but with only a moderate amount of tension (so as not to lighten the rear of the bike too much, which makes it swing around too easily in turns.)
> 
> And because I have a plastic bed-liner, I'm not above lying it on its side when it's the only bike in the truck--I just lay it on the non-derailleur side and rotate the crank arm on the same side to its highest point, letting the end of the handlebar rest on the bed (which again seems to help the bike from sliding around.)
> 
> And I use a thick, folded blanket when I hang it over the tailgate.


I use a ratchet strap and wrap it on seat tube. If you turn the bike around and have the rear tire the contact point against the bed, the rear won't wander when turning. Ratchet straps work perfect for one bike, but I have yet to figure a good solution to strap multiple bikes though. I will post pics later.


----------

